# Going from Hardtop to Vinyl top



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking at the history of my car it was originally a Primavera Beige with vinyl top. I really like vinyl tops and would prefer to build this car back to original specs.

After buying the car I noticed the cleats that hold the vinyl molding to the body has been grind or sanded off the car. The car is in primer but I can still see where the cleats were. 

Is it possibly to buy and weld these molding holders back to the car? What is the proper name for these little things?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it is, mine had the top taken off, took me three months to find the trim pieces. I think they might be called molding clips. I bought those at ThePartsPlaceInc dot com.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

You can pop rivet the clips back on .


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

You can weld the studs back on. They're the same studs that many models used to retain the windshield trim clips. If I recall correctly, they are available from Classic Industries and probably other vendors. 

You CAN pop rivet the clips on, but if you do, you'll need to find to seal them up, or you'll have water leaks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion... the best way to do this is with a stud welder gun. Both the trim rivets and the stud gun head needed to install them are available. The advantage here is that you don't break the surface of the metal, so you don't create any spots for rust to start forming.

Here are some examples:
Stud Welder Trim Rivet Tip
Stud Welder Trim Rivets bag/500
Stud Welder Dent Pulling System - Auto Dent Repair Tools - Dent Pullers - Eastwood

Bear


----------

